

How Much Would You Pay For Gigabit Broadband? - wmf
http://www.digitalsociety.org/2010/02/how-much-would-you-pay-for-gigabit-broadband/

======
umjames
Didn't read the article, but doesn't Japan already have Gigabit Broadband? If
so, how much does it cost in Japan?

------
pmichaud
I'm paying $80 right now for DSL and I'd love to pay a little more for
gigabit. Probably not $200 though.

